# How are my results?



## Durahan (Jun 19, 2013)

Male, late 20's.

T-3... 5.39pmal/L

Thyroxine, Free... 1.36 ng/dl

TSH, 3rd generation... 1.5 uIU/ml

History: had problems with hypothyroidism in the past and was on synthroid for several years. Quit 3 years ago and haven't been to the doctor since. Just recently got them tested and was wondering how these results stack up for my age bracket?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the reference ranges with those results, please? Thanks!


----------



## Durahan (Jun 19, 2013)

1. 2.8-7.1

2. 0.8 - 2.3

3) 0.27 - 4.2

SO technically they're all in the "normal" range, but I was just wondering if this was good for my age. Also seems like quite a gap in between the min and max.

With many hormone test results, it seems like doctors just lump all ages together and just stop there. For instance, a 20 year old could have the total testosterone levels of an 85 year old and the doctor will still tell him he's "healthy" if he's in the "normal" range.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They aren't bad.

Is that total t3 or free t3 (it looks like free?)?

Your t4 is a bit low, but nothing too alarming. Do you have symptoms?


----------



## Durahan (Jun 19, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> They aren't bad.
> 
> Is that total t3 or free t3 (it looks like free?)?
> 
> Your t4 is a bit low, but nothing too alarming. Do you have symptoms?


That is correct, it is the Free t3.

I do have some symptoms, like the fogginess, low energy, etc. Might be my testosterone levels though too. Having that check out next. Just wanted to get some info on this as doctors will just tell you "you are in the normal range" and leave it at that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Durahan said:


> That is correct, it is the Free t3.
> 
> I do have some symptoms, like the fogginess, low energy, etc. Might be my testosterone levels though too. Having that check out next. Just wanted to get some info on this as doctors will just tell you "you are in the normal range" and leave it at that.












You could have numbers within the range but have antibodies which are blocking, binding and stimulating the receptor sites thus giving results in range.

So, I suggest to you that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid and consider asking the doctor to run antibodies.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Let us know and yes, get testosterone checked as well.


----------



## Durahan (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you very much for that info. I will definitely get those done soon and report back.

It's amazing how little most doctors know very little about treating thyroid, at least the ones I've dealt with. They usually just tested T4 and TSH and gave me Synthroid which I never felt much improvement on.



Andros said:


> You could have numbers within the range but have antibodies which are blocking, binding and stimulating the receptor sites thus giving results in range.
> 
> So, I suggest to you that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid and consider asking the doctor to run antibodies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Durahan said:


> Thank you very much for that info. I will definitely get those done soon and report back.
> 
> It's amazing how little most doctors know very little about treating thyroid, at least the ones I've dealt with. They usually just tested T4 and TSH and gave me Synthroid which I never felt much improvement on.


Here is more info for you which may help!

I know your doc did the FT3 but it helps to understand why it is so important.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------

